# Somerville White Bass report



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Fished with dwhite, a friend & my brother Friday evening, Saturday & Sunday morning. 
Picked up approx 130 whites trolling with Silver, Silver/white slabs & silver spoons. All in all it was a good time.
We trolled the points & the birds are starting to work. Saturday was the best day despite the howling winds.
Also picked up 6 or so Gaspergoo.
Sorry no pics... Too busy catching fish 

Good luck all, it appears it's starting to get good.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the report getting the boat ready.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

No problem.... They are looking like footballs.. Full of Eggs


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

good times! appreciate the report. I'm going to have to try that soon...


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

So clue me in, what's a "gaspergoo?"


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Boboe said:


> So clue me in, what's a "gaspergoo?"


Freshwater drum.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh ok. Thanks.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a couple of pics, not of all the fish but some, working on getting them up...had a great time, good friends and cold beer. Coulda done without all the potlickin' idgets out there lol.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

First fish of the day








Saturday Evenings take with me and auer power


----------



## onemorecast19 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey man fyi you might want to think twice about what you post up on 2cool . Cause there are alot of undersize hybrids in there. I can count aleast 8 of them in there.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

onemorecast19 said:


> Hey man fyi you might want to think twice about what you post up on 2cool . Cause there are alot of undersize hybrids in there. I can count aleast 8 of them in there.


not to play jgw but i see nine of them!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

I think y'all are both FOS... Just my opinion


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I see em' too. You can see the lines are different.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

*Straight off TP&W website*

Go hyjack someone else's thread Cause I guarantee you NOT A FISH had more than one solid line extending to the tail

White Bass
A Has one tooth patch near the midline towards the back of the tongue.
B Body deep, more than 1/3 length.
C Stripes faint, *ONLY one extends to tail*.

Hybrid Striped Bass 
A Has two, distinct tooth patches near the midline towards the back of the tongue.
B Body deep, more than 1/3 length.
C Stripes distinct, usually broken, *several extend to tail*


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Auer Power said:


> Go hyjack someone else's thread Cause I guarantee you NOT A FISH had more than one solid line extending to the tail
> 
> White Bass
> A Has one tooth patch near the midline towards the back of the tongue.
> ...


YEP...plus we already got checked at the boat ramp!


----------



## hadawife (Aug 5, 2009)

Definately some hybrids in there. I went last Saturday and caught several in the 13 to 15 inch range. You sure have to watch it. I watched 2 guys get a big ole ticket last year because they simply did not know the difference. Very costly mistake I am sure.


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

dwhite said:


> YEP...plus we already got checked at the boat ramp!


People sure do love to rag on others when they weren't doing the catching nor know the full story.


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Yep...stripes and a single tooth patch guys, pic may deceive you but yall are wrong, checked each one before it went to ice chest.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

silentkilla said:


> not to play jgw but i see nine of them!


i wasn't trying to rag on you nor play jgw; just giving a heads up! if you say they are whites they are whites i wouldn't keep them but thats me you do as you wish.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lake Somerville and a few other lakes have a population of hybrid cross bred fish. While they have the broken stripe pattern on the outside they have the single tooth patch inside. Previous warden used only the split tooth patch on center of tounge to identify small hybrids. Have to be careful out there, glad you guys were checking the tooth patch, hybrids are great sportfish when they grow to the 20" plus size.-Mike


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Lucky Luchie said:


> Lake Somerville and a few other lakes have a population of hybrid cross bred fish. While they have the broken stripe pattern on the outside they have the single tooth patch inside. Previous warden used only the split tooth patch on center of tounge to identify small hybrids. Have to be careful out there, glad you guys were checking the tooth patch, hybrids are great sportfish when they grow to the 20" plus size.-Mike


I agree, the only definitive way to tell is by the tooth patch. While the hybrids weren't supposed to be able to procreate, I've seen the stripes vary from fish to fish. I'd look in the mouth to avoid heartache. The only problem you have then is between hybrib and pure stripers. As far as I know, no pure stripers ever stocked in Somerville.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sommerville White Bass Report*

Lets get off the "IS IT A WHITE OR HYBRED ISSUE"? I want to take my kids to Sommerville this weekend for a pull. Any fresh reports out there on Somerville? Thanks!!



Auer Power said:


> Fished with dwhite, a friend & my brother Friday evening, Saturday & Sunday morning.
> Picked up approx 130 whites trolling with Silver, Silver/white slabs & silver spoons. All in all it was a good time.
> We trolled the points & the birds are starting to work. Saturday was the best day despite the howling winds.
> Also picked up 6 or so Gaspergoo.
> ...


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Sommerville White Bass Report??*

Bump


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

TPWD, has a great site for identification. http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/pwdpubs/wbass_diagrams.phtml


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good catch and keep posting. This report had a twist to it and I learned from it, looks are decieving and I need to look at the tooth patch before I throw it back. Green to ya for a lesson learned.


----------

